# Hallmark Channel



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

FWIW, the guide data seems to be seriously screwed up for HALLHD lately.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

All of November and December Hallmark goes with its Christmas programming exclusively.

It looks like they did not return to their normal schedules gracefully when January rolled around. For example, one show stopped at the end of October at season 2 episode 10, but started back up in January at season 2 episode 20, yet the Guide showed the first show in January as season 2 episode 11.


----------

